# hair loss



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

hey,

does anyone know any home remedies or any products that can stop further hair loss or even try grow it back? i have tried regaine and minioxidil but have had no luck


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

finasteride and dutasteride are your best bet. The only compounds proven to stop hair loss, and even regrow in a large percentage of subjects. Its prescription in the UK, but you can of course order from pharmacies over the net without a dr's prescription.


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> finasteride and dutasteride are your best bet. The only compounds proven to stop hair loss, and even regrow in a large percentage of subjects. Its prescription in the UK, but you can of course order from pharmacies over the net without a dr's prescription.


had a quick read about the tablets, how long should you use them? so that you dont get the sides of not getting erections/lowered sex drive?

also your the man to talk about diets and clen! do you have a sample layout for a 175lbs man with 20% BF to cut while on clen. i tried many diets but because lack of knowledge i seem to lose it for 1 week and then gain it back again not sure why


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

SteveMUFC said:


> had a quick read about the tablets, how long should you use them? so that you dont get the sides of not getting erections/lowered sex drive?
> 
> also your the man to talk about diets and clen! do you have a sample layout for a 175lbs man with 20% BF to cut while on clen. i tried many diets but because lack of knowledge i seem to lose it for 1 week and then gain it back again not sure why


if you have MPB, you need to take the tabs for life; as soon as you stop, your hairloss will resume (well 30days later for dutasteride). If you don't have MPB, you don't need these drugs, even if taking AAS. Its that simple. Im on 3.6g of testosterone a week, and 150mg of winstrol/day,and i"m in my 40s, and i have a great head of hair- hair loss is genetic.

diet wise, clen will NOT help, and neither will T3 if you don't nail your diet. You can't even out exercise a bad diet...

I use this program, as do the girls I train (except they use 220-250g of protein, not 500g). You may use 350g of protein based on your body weight (roughly 2g/lb bodyweight). The rest of the diet remains the same, as does the training:

Dieting and getting ready for Competition.pdf


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

hey i recently, around 2 months ago got a hairmax laser comb pro 12. i was well dubious at first, as previously i have tried using rogain (still do), finastride or more commonly known as propecia, i used this for around a year saw some results but i didint keep at it which maybe i should of, maybe the reason i didnt was becuase of the side effects, i have a high sex drive, i dont want that to change, id be letting down the local talent haha. i also tried a years prescription with belgravia hair loss centre, they gave me cream that was monioxidil, the same product in rogaine which cost around a 1000 pounds which i thought was expansive. sooo i decided to purchase a hairmax laser comb pro 12 - i have been taken pictures each month to keep my progress, and i have to say it has started to grow back and looks like there is more hair there, it says you wont start to see results until the 3rd month but it seems i have some result already - hope this continues.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Think CAREFULLY before using Finasteride.

Worst case scenario?

Gyno and PERMANENT sexual dysfunction.

**** that..


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> if you have MPB, you need to take the tabs for life; as soon as you stop, your hairloss will resume (well 30days later for dutasteride). If you don't have MPB, you don't need these drugs, even if taking AAS. Its that simple. Im on 3.6g of testosterone a week, and 150mg of winstrol/day,and i"m in my 40s, and i have a great head of hair- hair loss is genetic.
> 
> diet wise, clen will NOT help, and neither will T3 if you don't nail your diet. You can't even out exercise a bad diet...
> 
> ...


Great layout Aus...saved. Cheers.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

if your not actually suffering from hairloss, DO NOT take fina or duta unless you know for sure your situation. I was converned with this once but im pretty sure with the pic below after taking up to 1g test and dbol on and off for the last 2 or so years my hair is fine and this is just out the shower not even dried.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> Think CAREFULLY before using Finasteride.
> 
> Worst case scenario?
> 
> ...


the gyno is for men not on test, as their natural DHT could drop lower than their oestrogen...

for BBs on cycle this is not the case...


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> the gyno is for men not on test, as their natural DHT could drop lower than their oestrogen...
> 
> for BBs on cycle this is not the case...


Interesting, I'm taking Iforce Intimidate which is basically reworked D-Aspartic Acid and Ive got blood work to show my free test has raised.

Don't know if that means I can take Finasteride though?

What about the permanent sexual disfunction part?


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Some effective tips for you to cure hair loss problem. Do take nutritious diet and take adequate amount of protein through daily meals. Combine and brush your hair daily and use always use shampoo and conditioner according to your hair texture. Don't rub hair hard with towel to dry them. Avoid using harsh chemicals and avoid alcohol, smoking and other stimulants. Workout daily to manage stress.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Your screwed. I gave up the battle and zero all round. Once tanned its sexy as fuk anyway  or so the birds iv smashed since said. Also get saving for a transplant if you want hair. I still want hair so am saving. What's 10k-20k for a head of hair? Just drive a older car for 2 years. Sorted.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

just except your losing it... dont waste money trying to stop it... unless you got 30k to spend like Wayne Rooney...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Dutasteride and finasteride have completely halted my hair loss, in fact I have better density than before I started using them. I have a high libido (always have on/off cycle) and have never had a problem with erections etc. Currently I'm on 1500mg test + 600mg tren EW stacked with 1.5 mg Dut + 5mg Fin (2.5mg split 12 hours), Nizoral mon/wed/fri............Absolutely no hair loss, and I have been told at a hair transplant consultation that I'm high risk to norwood 7 without 5ar inhibition, which I already knew!


----------

